# Percentage of non-believers on the rise



## atlashunter (Apr 18, 2019)

https://standard-democrat.com/story/2601422.html



> There’s a price to pay for this exodus from organized religion. What that price is and when the bill will come due is a subject of debate.



Food for thought.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2019)

As I read it, the article seems to be mixing 2 different positions together -
1. Non-belief.
2. Increased rejection of organized religion.
#2 doesn't necessarily = #1
Now, odds are Im just not connecting the dots correctly but I would have like to seen  a "rejection of organized religion but still believes in God" category/numbers.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 18, 2019)

I think a lot of the younger generation believe in God. They just don't believe in religion.


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 18, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> As I read it, the article seems to be mixing 2 different positions together -
> 1. Non-belief.
> 2. Increased rejection of organized religion.
> #2 doesn't necessarily = #1
> Now, odds are Im just not connecting the dots correctly but I would have like to seen  a "rejection of organized religion but still believes in God" category/numbers.



That's a good point. I suspect both categories are on the rise.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think a lot of the younger generation believe in God. They just don't believe in religion.


I think (in my opinion) that you are mostly right.
I think more young folks are rejecting the concept of both a god and religion.
And more young folks that do believe in God are rejecting the bill of goods that organized religion is selling them as to what God thinks/says/etc.
Polls etc. seem to bear both out.


----------

